# New Member here and excited to show off my new homemade 1950’s Co-op fridge smoker Build



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi guys I’ve been reading a lot of your posts on here for a while now. I first started researching ideas on how to convert a old fridge to a smoker about a month ago. With this being said I quickly found your members and their posts  to be the best source of ideas and information on the topic. I wanted to restore/reuse a specific old fridge that we had at the farm because it was the first refrigerator that my grandparents ever owned . It was is pretty rough shape but I wanted to repurpose it just for a challenge and for sentimental reasons grandparents being long gone many years ago. All the metal I used for trim and door skin  was 16 gauge stainless. I had a fabrication shop near me put a couple 80 degree bends in the trim for the doors because I don’t have a metal break at home. Other than that I just bought some of the metal I didn’t already have then I and cut and welded whatever I needed to make . It was a lot of fun putting this thing together and I’m sure it will make a good conversation piece out on my deck. Thanks again for letting me poach many of your great ideas to complete this project.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 1, 2020)

Very nice. Welcome from California.
Hey is that a trailer smoker in the background, literally, a trailer smoker. Haha


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice Job, 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 1, 2020)

What a masterpiece, you should feel proud in a major way! Like, RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 1, 2020)

This is one nicely build smoker! I am sure you put in a lot of effort but well worth it! Welcome to the forum and wich you a lot of good cooks on that smoker!! BTW, how many watts is  your heating element?


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Very nice. Welcome from California.
> Hey is that a trailer smoker in the background, literally, a trailer smoker. Haha


Haha that’s my ice fishing shack in the background


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice Job,
> 
> Chris


Thanks


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What a masterpiece, you should feel proud in a major way! Like, RAY


Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> This is one nicely build smoker! I am sure you put in a lot of effort but well worth it! Welcome to the forum and wich you a lot of good cooks on that smoker!! BTW, how many watts is  your heating element?
> It is a 1500w


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

I still haven’t even fired it up yet. I packed it tight with Rockwool R22 so hopefully it will hold temperature well. If not I can always switch it to a bigger element and go with 220 amp


----------



## kruizer (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice looking smoker with a lot of work involved. Kudos!
Also a nice looking fishing shack complete with curtains.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 1, 2020)

That is awesome and to make it from something that was your grandparents is even cooler. Conversation piece smoker.  Nice


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Nice looking smoker with a lot of work involved. Kudos!
> Also a nice looking fishing shack complete with curtains.


Thanks. I pretty much live to play outdoors. When I’m not working then I’m hunting or fishing. When the buddies and I go fishing we stay out on the ice all weekend so the shacks are set up with to live in. Hopefully start smoking some Venison summer sausage here next week followed by a batch of moose’s jerky.


----------



## SaskatchewanJohn (Apr 1, 2020)

The wife definitely wasn’t dishing out high fives when she originally saw me unload the old beat up fridge haha.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice build! I look forward to seeing some nice cooks in it! And welcome from ohio!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 1, 2020)

Man that’s a beautiful smoker!! Time to fire it up


----------

